# Nook available through Radio Shack



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This may have been mentioned--I don't keep up with the Nook news, but I just got an email about getting Nooks at Radio Shack:
http://www.radioshack.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=12140984

Betsy


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep we've had them for a few weeks now, and no one buys them.  Everyone who is interested in ereaders goes straight for the kindles.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

As much as i'd like to see a good, competitive marketplace, my gut feeling is that Amazon pretty much owns the ereader market in the USA. I go to Nookboards...all but dead compared to Kindleboards. My own sales...this month, 99.4% Kindle. I know several people with Kindles, none with Nooks or Kobos (except me...I have two Kobos).

I know it's all blind-man-and-the-elephant, not scientific, anecdotal...but that's how it feels to me.


----------

